# 1998 Nissan Sentra SE



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

I hope this works.









Thanks to http://www.carandmodel.com

















Thanks to http://www.onlineshowoff.com for the last two pictures.

Pictures were take at Hot Import Nights Seattle July 19th 2003. I have pictures of the rear but dont want to upload them. The rear isn't special. Just the typical Greddy SP and some Black Euro Tails. Thanks.


----------



## bump (Jul 8, 2003)

pretty. but how fast is it?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

that is one nice and clean ride you got there!
i am definitely lovin that grille


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

nice...


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

The car is my brother's car. I'm his info. guy. Also I entered the carshow for him. But the car ran a 15.3 with a 1.3 r/t driven by me. It was my first time at the track and I rarely drive his car around. Also i forgot to deflate the tires/take out the spare tire/his subs/etc. I know. I'm a lazy guy. Oh yeah. Did i mention it was an automatic?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

What's the engine mods on it(I see a turbo)?


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

There aren't much engine mods. Uhm it's basically a stock BB DET. It has the Simple Digital Systems Engine Management. The spark plug wires have been upgraded. There's a Greddy Profec A Boost Controller installed. Upgraded BOV from a Nissan Skyline. The BOV is quit a bit larger than the original one. And stated earlier it has a Greddy SP Catback Exhaust. Also i don't know if this counts but it has the Nismo Radiator and Greddy Radiator Cap.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

That BBdet makes me drewl. Nice car by the way.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Wallace!

There's a pic of your car on NW Nismo, but it's kinda blurry, since people kept backing into my tripod at HIN (grr...) .

Your little brother and his homiez came and spoke with me a bit midway through the show, but I didn't have a chance to talk with you.

When you rolled in I didn't realize it was you, and I just noticed the lack of a grille and the Turbo badges, and almost thought it was rice until I heard "vroom psssht..." and realized that something serious was under the hood  .

Quite a car, quite a car. SDS > all.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Nice car, Ultra clean swap....but the automatic killed it for me, geezzz 15.3?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

What would it do if it was a manual...low 14s?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yo man, nice car


----------



## nismo13GTiR (May 27, 2002)

The reason for being such a sucky ass car right now is that the engine management isn't fully tweaked out yet. The car still runs rich. It's getting better though since it was 17MPG to 22MPG. But we haven't taken it to the track for sometime now. So we need to play around with the SDS and get it the way the engine wants it. So the car should be able to run mid 14's without me in the driver's seat. haha. Uhm. I'm guessing a manual vs. an automatic would be close to 1 sec.? Anybody know about that. I think i remember seeing time slips on SR20DET's at SE-R.net or somewhere. Oh well..yeah..slow ass car that shines. In other words..rice?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Nothing rice about it...I don't think.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Yea it's not fully rice....at least its got the meat and vegetable's, not just plain white rice


----------

